

Are you counted as one of the Unemployed? - blueschlue
http://www.mint.com/blog/finance-core/a-visual-guide-to-the-financial-crisis-unemployment-rates/

======
jsm386
The U6 calculations are frightening enough. What's even worse is that this
infographic was done a mere 8 months ago.

U3 ('official rate') jumped from 7.2% to 9.6% since January.

Check out this infographic via Calculated Risk to see how bad it is in some
states:
[http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_pMscxxELHEg/SrOono9ZxiI/AAAAAAAAGX...](http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_pMscxxELHEg/SrOono9ZxiI/AAAAAAAAGXs/ayorkJAeibU/s1600-h/StateUnemploymentAug2009.jpg)

 _Fourteen states and D.C. now have double digit unemployment rates.

Illinois, Indiana, and Georgia are all close.

Four states are at record unemployment rates: Rhode Island, Oregon, Nevada,
and California. Several others - like Florida and Georgia - are close._

[http://www.calculatedriskblog.com/2009/09/unemployment-
rates...](http://www.calculatedriskblog.com/2009/09/unemployment-rates-
california-nevada.html)

~~~
teuobk
Indeed. The U-6 rate is now 16.8% (seasonally adjusted).

<http://www.bls.gov/news.release/pdf/empsit.pdf>

------
leftnode
Where do I stand? I was laid off last week, so I decided to start my own
software company (anyone need good web development done?). I don't have any
paying clients yet, so I guess I'm employed, but making $0.

~~~
sachinag
You're available for freelance work and there isn't a link to a page where you
talk about your experience, your capabilities, and your rates in your profile?

This is a huge, huge pet peeve of mine: if you are a freelancer, you _must_
have a link to your portfolio/marketing page everywhere online. I strongly
advocate for people to put their rates, as well as their experience,
capabilities, languages, links to your GitHub repos, etc., online, but I won't
hate you if you don't (I just won't hire you).

If you're not currently accepting assignments, say that on your marketing
page. But to neglect the opportunity for people who you interact with to find
out _how to hire you and why_ is just insane. Insane. (Plus, your link to
Artisan System 404s - or does the Comcast intercept, at least - for me.)

~~~
leftnode
You're right, I need to do that. I totally forgot that we even had mini
profiles on here. I'll add my company on there.

~~~
TheElder
Is that your home address? If so, get a PO Box.

"Leftnode Software is a new, small, and socially progressive software
company". Why would you even mention that you are socially progressive? I do
my best to shelter my clients of my political views. I don't mind theirs, and
I wouldn't want them to not pick me because we disagree politically.

~~~
leftnode
Socially progressive in the software market == we like open source software
and contribute back to it. I'll make it more evident.

No, thats a real business address, we have a real office.

~~~
TheElder
Yeah, that part confused me. I thought you meant politically progressive,
which is fine, but might turn away customers.

~~~
leftnode
I am politically progressive, but you're right, I should make the distinction
more obvious.

~~~
mahmud
Your package includes "Google Email - Gmail"; try to rephrase that so clients
don't think you're charging them for a @gmail.com signup. Don't even mention
google, just call it "your own me@mywebsite.com email".

------
replicatorblog
It will be interesting to see how the climate impacts YC applications? Will
increased unemployment alone lead to higher rates of applications? How will
the demo skew? Young folks who can't get a first job? Early thirties folks who
are hitting a wall with promotion freezes? Or does it go the other way with
people less willing to start something if they have a job already?

------
ckinnan
There's also a company "birth-death" adjustment that tries to account for
startup job creation...some argue that it is overstating employment.

[http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2009/06/birth-death-
adjustment-...](http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2009/06/birth-death-adjustment-
goosed-nfp/)

<http://www.bls.gov/web/cesbd.htm>

~~~
UncleOxidant
The "birth-death" model does overestimate employment - just take the example
of the fellow who posted at the top of this thread. Laid off yesterday, starts
a new software venture today. 0 income. And probably won't have any income for
a few months at least...

So yes, new businesses are probably being born at a rapid clip just because
people don't have any other options for employment at this point, so why not
start something? But the vast majority of those businesses being started now
won't show any income for many months... and many of them will just go under
(as is always the case).

